# Office XP Key Missing



## stevebon (Sep 7, 2004)

How do I find my Office XP CD Key - I have Office XP installed on my local machine which needs to be wiped and restored. I have my media - I have lost my KEY. I have heard of the Keys being stored in the registry. Can anyone tell me which registry key I have to look in?

Thanks


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Have a look here:

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## stevebon (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks CTSNKY

Great help


----------



## randihue (Dec 27, 2004)

stevebon said:


> Thanks CTSNKY
> 
> Great help


Stevebon, I m assuming that you have Office XP. I found my Product key at HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Registration. :winkgrin:


----------



## signol01 (Jan 22, 2005)

are there any future upgrades for more cd keys? I just recently bought a used computer and have all of the instillation cds but all of the keys were destroyed in a trash fire accidentally.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

If the PC still has the apps installed, those keys can be found by using the program I recommended above. Should be no issue from there.


----------



## signol01 (Jan 22, 2005)

how do I get it to find different apps I am talking like Norton anti virus and windows visual studio. Also, when i put the windows key in the windows validation tool it spit it out and said that it didn't match. I looked on the back of my laptop got the OEM key put that in the tool and it still didn't work then i tried to change the key using the utility and it said that the OEM key was not compatible.


----------

